# Ligeti "Kammerkonzert": analysis



## Guest (Apr 21, 2018)

I just found this and it's really useful:


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Christabel said:


> I just found this and it's really useful:


I've listened to the piece a number of times now; I don't get it.


----------



## PeterFromLA (Jul 22, 2011)

I enjoyed listening to his breakdown of the first movement of the Kammerkonzert... It's probably my favorite piece by the composer... the Second String Quartet all dolled up... and what a beauty she is!


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

I enjoy his analyses, from Bartok to Beefheart. 

Though the Kammerkonzert is immersive and addictive even if you don't really know what's going on there...


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2018)

I've looked at quite a few of this man's analyses and I must say they're impressive. For me, they increase my interest and access to more contemporary music since I begin to understanding the workings behind it.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have listened to other analyses on youtube and found them useful. I liked this one as well. I bookmarked the channel and will listen to more analyses by Samuel Andreyev. Thanks for posting this.


----------

